# What do you associate with Israel?



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i like such threadS

so What do you associate with Israel? 
(please except wars)


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Israel is a beautiful country but I cannot help associating it with the oppression of Palestinians and war crimes against the Lebanese.

Sad but true.

I am, sure, however that there are decent people in Israel like everywhere else, and I hope there can one day be peace between Israel and it's neighbours.A just peace, that is, but until then I feel I cannot help associating Israel with the oppression of the Palestinians.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Israel is for me a Little modern Morocco 
Tel Aviv = Casablanca, Eilat = Agadir , Jerusalem west = Fes
There is a very important Moroccan community living there ( 500-700.000 maybe)
Falafel
Coral beaches
Holly places
I will nottalk about bad things ( Sharon, Tsahal, occupation of Palestine, Lebanon...)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

500,000 morrocans live in Israel the second biggest community after russian community (1.400.000)
but yes falafel,kuskus


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

This is a cuntry which gives a very bad image of itself.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

The conflicts with the terror groups Hamas and Hezbollah of course, 
Beautiful landscapes, 
Great and friendly people , 
Jerusalem (a place i really looking forward to visit one day). 
The only democracy in the middle east, 
A unique culture.


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

From what i see in pictures...beautiful country and landscape but for some reason I think Israel is an aggresive nation...don't bash me for that, that is just my opinion and how I feel..not referring to what's goin on now but way back in history..

two words Shabra and Shatila...yes I remember and for those who knows..they KNOW but I don' twanna get into that since this ins not a political thread.
I do have Israeli friends in Miami and they are good friends..but quite americanized..


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^israelies in Israel are also americanized


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

If you really want me to be serious then I will (dont take offense this is how I see it through Australia/ Australian Media)

- Middle Eastern
- Bombings 
- Poor human rights 

But that may just be propoganda...I dont really know.


----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

Its a bit hard to associate anything positive with Israel right now, especially after you hear on the news Israel targetted a fleet of ambulances in Lebanon.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Rev said:


> Its a bit hard to associate anything positive with Israel right now, especially after you hear on the news Israel targetted a fleet of ambulances in Lebanon.


Is this true? :runaway: 
Didnt someone just say Israel is americanized?? I dont think even america would do such a thing...


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Israel is known here in the Philippines for being the Holy Land.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

never heard of it :weird:


----------



## Mamino Zlato (Feb 18, 2006)

Jews?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> so What do you associate with Israel?
> (please except wars)


Sorry mate, you can't talk about Israel without mentioning its wars with everyone around, Israel being the attacker. Perhaps that's the way to stop your aggression to everyone around (let's not forget your role in the 1960's  ). So, when noone will be friend with you any more, you'll feel so lonely, desperately wanting to communicate with the world, and not being the ones hated all over the world, then you might stop terrorising your region. Until then I'm forgetting all the good things that are going on in Israel.

:cheers:


----------



## Mamino Zlato (Feb 18, 2006)

^^ Look who's talking Verso, your own country is hardly innocent of war crimes itself.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Verso said:


> Sorry mate, you can't talk about Israel without mentioning its wars with everyone around, Israel being the attacker. Perhaps that's the way to stop your aggression to everyone around (let's not forget your role in the 1960's  ). So, when noone will be friend with you any more, you'll feel so lonely, desperately wanting to communicate with the world, and not being the ones hated all over the world, then you might stop terrorising your region. Until then I'm forgetting all the good things that are going on in Israel.
> 
> :cheers:


If this friends are like european countries we don't need friends


and people here are so ^%&*&!i said without POLITIC


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

Holy land
very modern country, lots of technology companies
kibbutz
very original architecture
camels
safest airport on earth.
only democracy in the middle east

and all those idiots who got nothing else to say other than war shoudnt post here, because if you just know about war in Israel then you know nothing.


----------



## Ntn_Rawlings (Feb 14, 2006)

I associate the following with Israel:

- Jews
- Very good at fighting wars 
- Big beaches
- Technology
- Its very small
- The tel aviv seafront


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^interesting


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Look who's talking Verso, your own country is hardly innocent of war crimes itself.


A bit cheap, 15 years later, entirely based on a Serbian officer's statement, isn't it? No one is "innocent" throughout the course of history.

But on topic:

It is impossible for me to think of Israel without getting seriously angry.

I originally planned to visit both Beyrut and Tel Aviv next year. I guess I can cancel my plans now.

But after 10 months on these boards, Israel means "Zohar" to me, no matter if I want it or not. 

And, as I once stated in a Tel Aviv picture thread, Tel Aviv is officially the "City of Boobies".


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

- jews
- jerusalem
- funny people 'headbanging' against some 'holy wall'
- constant war
- big military
- eilat


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> A bit cheap, 15 years later, entirely based on a Serbian officer's statement, isn't it? No one is "innocent" throughout the course of history.
> 
> But on topic:
> 
> ...


why?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ It was a, umm... "nice" thread about Tel Aviv's beaches. Quite appealing in fact.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:lol: i remember this thread
it was a bit scandal


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

i associate tel aviv with:

1-hot girls
2-good music
3-excellent party escene
4-amazing beaches
5-fantastic food
6-amazing cultural escene
7-FREEDOM
8-maccabi tel aviv 

in fewer words the place to BE!!!!


----------



## AntonAmeneiro (May 6, 2005)

Here go my associations:
- Good friends
- The only real democracy of the Middle East
- A highly developed country
- Crazy Tel Aviv
- Brave people

Could name a million more...


----------



## Aliya (Apr 4, 2006)

+ZOHAR haha
+Gameboyz (i love them!)
+Beauty
+Holy for the Abrahmic religions
+Nagila hehe 
+Hebrew


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^:angel:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Do you really want to know?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyways, without mentioning politics (for once), I'll say:

_jewish melting pot
_falafel
_revival of hebrew
_nice weather


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^WOOOW virtual!!!!


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

What comes up in my head now is: a beautiful country with different landscapes, war, terror, religious idiots, Peace Now Mouvement, falafel (okay...it's not only Israelian...I love it), Ofra Haza and Dana International, beautiful dark men who I see on TV-news all the time. Kibboutsim, oranges, grapes, wine...
And I think of George Bush too...American involvement...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The Holy Land.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Jesus Christ's Birthplace
Jews
Jerusalem
WAR


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Israeli Girls thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=7076525#post7076525

Well done :applause:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> ^^israelies in Israel are also americanized


No offense, but being americanized isn't something to be proud of. But enough with politics. As for Israel:
1.Holy Land
2.Jews
3.War
4.Beautiful geography(from what i seen)
5.Interesting history
6.Great interest in visiting this country
7.Beautiful girls
8.Tech
9.IDF
etc


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Umm..*

Tel Aviv, Jerusalem. Bethlehem. Jesus Christ the Christian's Savior. Nice beaches. Moises, and the 10 commandments. The arch of ________(Forgot the name)! And the capital of the Jewish religion.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

panamaboy9016 said:


> Tel Aviv, Jerusalem. Bethlehem. Jesus Christ the Christian's Savior. Nice beaches. Moises, and the 10 commandments. The arch of ________(Forgot the name)! And the capital of the Jewish religion.


The ark of convenant?


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> Israeli Girls thread
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=7076525#post7076525
> 
> Well done :applause:


well thank you, nice to see my effort finally gets some attention


----------



## sscskyscraperfan (Feb 4, 2004)

Military industry, hi-tech, Mossad, educated hardworking people, The Mediterranean mentality, some ugly apartment blocks lol, Zionism, wars, Tel Aviv, Haifa, Gays


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

I have to say first im visited Your country 6 Years ago ....very nice trip
suprised by technology....very modern 
language something like french with a lot : CH
girls with Guns (uff a bit exciting)
fight for Yours right..
but mostly for nice coutry...in summer to hot I think for Me


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

good, fun-loving, hard working people, solid country, good educational institutions, religious landmarks (unfortunately for them)


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

I guess Israeli's are people like anywhere else.
Although small a very diverse landscape and what I have seen here (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=7076525#post7076525 ) very nice women, so make love not war !!! ( it shouldn't be that hard checking that post of your women )


----------



## lennart (Nov 28, 2005)

One of the best military and intelligence agency (Mossad) in the world. Also producers of great trance music.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Israel is the closest one to my country, when it comes to land area:

Israel - 20,770 sq km

Slovenia - 20,273 sq km


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Jesus
Holy Land (I would love to visit one day)
Jews
Suicide bombing
Palestine
For some reasons i love the architecture
Advanced technologically and modern army.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

lennart said:


> One of the best military and intelligence agency (Mossad) in the world. Also producers of *great trance music*.


Infected Mushroom and Skazi?


----------



## lennart (Nov 28, 2005)

^^ Nah I'm not really into psy. I prefer the european trance style. But i love Astral projection and Maor Levi.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

if u're gay and love clubs u must know DJ Ofer Nissim


----------



## Eldorado (Sep 10, 2003)

only 3 things right now:
-persecution of arabs
-war crimes
-rasism
:runaway:


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Weapons of mass destruction
Mass murdering of children


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

Eldorado said:


> only 3 things right now:
> -persecution of arabs
> -war crimes
> -rasism
> :runaway:


oh yeah Poland isn't a racist country AT ALL, plus homosexuals are very accepted by the poles right?


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

harkerb said:


> Weapons of mass destruction
> Mass murdering of children


http://www.tc.umn.edu/~nahm0002/child_abuse.html

oh yeah Israel is an evil children-killing country... asshole


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Hey!*

Guys, if someone does an ignorant comment you don't neccessarily need to insult them, just say " I think you're wrong and here's a link to prove it". Don't insult anyone or you'll be banned like a lot of people have had lately.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ That proves that not all are respectful. 

Anyways, 
-deserts
-bombs
-weird alphabet
-knish (cant spell) 
-racist
-extreme nationalism :runaway:
-Jerusulem
-great food 
-Haifa

kay:


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

I haven't been to Israel yet but what comes to my mind everytime I hear the word "Israel" are:

- Jerusalem
- Wailing Wall
- Suicide bombings
- Mediterranean beaches
- Camel/Desert
- Bethlehem

Are the people in Israel friendly?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Kibutz - the only halfway working out of communism
Jerusalem as devided city
Modern Tel Aviv vs. ancient Jaffa
Haifa - one of the most beautiful mediterrian cities
Moshe Dajan, Golda Meir, Menachem Begin, David, Salomon
One of my fav writers - Ephraim Kishon
The best secret service in the world
Apartheit regime and one of the most military and political aggressive nations in the world (unfortunatly)


----------



## sjwmoore (Feb 17, 2005)

State sponsored terrorism
incredible historic sites
oranges
dead sea


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

for its *size* Israel is the most incredible
and fascinating spot on earth. (smaller than Belgium or New Jersey).

geographical
wild life & nature
history
archeaology
famous sites
religous world's impact & heritage
culture/language world's impact & heritage
diversity of people 
ancient and prehistoric vs. modern & Hi Tech.


ah and politics.... aheaven place for reporters and for diplomats.



just visit the links at my signiture .


----------



## boogo (Oct 1, 2004)

Eldorado said:


> only 3 things right now:
> -persecution of arabs
> -war crimes
> -rasism
> :runaway:


Exactly!

in plus: Eilat, Women


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

arnoldsa said:


> Are the people in Israel friendly?


I sure hope so! Some have been acting disrespectful lately...
:runaway:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i thought i wrote without Politic!


----------



## JAB323 (Aug 21, 2005)

WAR, and lots of it.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Brice said:


> This is a cuntry which gives a very bad image of itself.


I don´t want to start a fight or anything, but are you living in the US? If so, that´s a very silly thing to say.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

wars
weapons of mass destruction
war crimes
jerusalem
jews
nice weather & beaches
christianity
Jesus
history


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

WOW such a beautiful country but, I really wouldn't like to express my point of view profoundly because I might get kicked out, I just like it.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Send me a p.m of what you think. 
You got to let it out!


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*LOL!*



koolkid said:


> Send me a p.m of what you think.
> You got to let it out!


Yeah I'm with koolkid, if you want to tell someone, tell koolkid and then he'll tell me and we'll all know!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

The Axis of All Evil. 
The No1 Terrorist Nation
Beautiful place with nice beaches


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

^ In axis with the US- who is the BIG supplier of weapons of mass destruction, therefore the force behind this terror state. 


-


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

SuomiPoika said:


> I don´t want to start a fight or anything, but are you living in the US? If so, that´s a very silly thing to say.



lol I do live in the US, but I'm not American.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> i thought i wrote without Politic!


That like dictating our associations. 

You asked what we associate - we answer. Unfortunetly, most people associate politics with Israel.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> I don´t want to start a fight or anything, but are you living in the US? If so, that´s a very silly thing to say.


So, my nationality prohibits me from having a brain and criticize other coutries?

For Christ's sake.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful country
Diverse nature
Friendly people
"American English" speaking
Ally of my country
Great beautiful cities
Great beaches
Looooooooong History
Desputed just about everything...
Attacked several times - always came out as the winner
Incredible strong military
Zohar
Dislikes the in-activeness of the UN as much as me
Home to some extremely religius folks
Kicking Hezbollah ass as I type
Have my support for actively defending themselfs
Dead Sea
Gaza
A place I'm gonna visit within a couple of years


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Beautiful country
> Diverse nature
> Friendly people
> "American English" speaking
> ...


:hug:


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

jewish people
palestinians/gaza/westbank/golan hgts.
difficult history
a military with chutzpah
extremely hi-tech economy
same size as new jersey (population and land area)
uninspiring legislative building (knesset)
fine women
nice beaches
dead sea
gene simmons :rock:
natalie portman
zohar
jersulalem/ dome of the rock/ weeping wall/ nazerth/ jesus
ICQ (it was created there)
it's shape remins me of an arrowhead or a star destroyer
uzi's
uri geller (michael jackson's magician friend)

TalB!


----------



## yuval5 (May 19, 2006)

jmancuso said:


> uri geller (michael jackson's magician friend)
> 
> TalB!


hahaha..he's not micheal's friend anymore cuz micheal said he hates jews ^-^


----------

